# Electopanel (9E) Vox en récord de votos y escaños



## acitisuJ (8 Ene 2022)

EP (9E): UP y Vox siguen subiendo en votos y escaños. El bipartidismo, en mínimos


Vox rompe su máximo electoral histórico superando el 20% de votos mientras Unidas Podemos continúa ascendiendo por el flanco izquierdo.




electomania.es


----------



## paketazo (8 Ene 2022)

Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?


----------



## Covaleda (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Hay lentejas en juego para muchos. Si no salen, van a tener que buscar un trabajo de verdad.


----------



## belenus (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## belenus (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



@dabuti


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

Los de Electomanía son tan lerdos que siguen diciendo que el bipartidismo es PSOE y PP


----------



## Kundalinii (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.



Ganaria abascal xk Pedro y el Pablo estarian dandose besitos que en un arranque de asco les daría una patada y juntitos a la ducha.


----------



## Kundalinii (8 Ene 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Los de Electomanía son tan lerdos que siguen diciendo que el bipartidismo es PSOE y PP



Y que es pues?


----------



## Kundalinii (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Preeeemo dame paaaaaaga


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

Kundalinii dijo:


> Preeeemo dame paaaaaaga



Esos son PSOE


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Ene 2022)

Vox va a necesitar un táxi más grande


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

Kundalinii dijo:


> Y que es pues?



Me faltan, como mínimo todos los que han apoyado a Sánchez. El bipartidismo deja de ser considerado puro si necesita apoyos externos. Dicho de otra manera; en 2013 nos contaban la película de que el partidismo era una mierda, luego hincharon mediáticamente a Pudimos, luego a C's, luego a Vox y ahora verás cómo hinchan a esas plataformas de la España vaciada que acabarán estafando a sus votantes apoyando al PSOE. Eso, si no hay gran coalición PSOE/PP. Gatopardismo y eso de cambiar todo para que todo siga igual.


----------



## todoayen (8 Ene 2022)

A estas alturas, mejor montar una flota. Sale más barato.


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Ene 2022)

Daputa hijo de puta


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (8 Ene 2022)

Siendo Electoprogremía esa subidita de VOX se queda corta y posiblemente lo de UP es directamente mentira.


----------



## sisar_vidal (8 Ene 2022)

Peperros
Suciatas
Vaxrregos

Pobre España.


----------



## Nicors (8 Ene 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Me faltan, como mínimo todos los que han apoyado a Sánchez. El bipartidismo deja de ser considerado puro si necesita apoyos externos. Dicho de otra manera; en 2013 nos contaban la película de que el partidismo era una mierda, luego hincharon mediáticamente a Pudimos, luego a C's, luego a Vox y ahora verás cómo hinchan a esas plataformas de la España vaciada que acabarán estafando a sus votantes apoyando al PSOE. Eso, si no hay gran coalición PSOE/PP. Gatopardismo y eso de cambiar todo para que todo siga igual.



Osea que el psoe se pasa 4 años después del montaje de censura en gobierno con comunistas y apoyado por partidarios de eta e independentistas y luego el pp pactará con ellos sin problemas. No lo veo.
Sería el fin de pp.


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Osea que el psoe se pasa 4 años después del montaje de censura en gobierno con comunistas y apoyado por partidarios de eta e independentistas y luego el pp pactará con ellos sin problemas. No lo veo.
> Sería el fin de pp.



Esa coalición solo se daría si el PSOE no consigue los apoyos necesarios por parte de UP, PNV, Bildu, etc, etc. El PP de Casado ya está muerto


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

Recomiendo las estimaciones de este tipo que, pese a ser un covilerdo de pro, acierta bastante. People have their uses... como dirían The Creation. Hace unos días dijo que Vocs superaba los 90 escaños.



https://mobile.twitter.com/juanjodom?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## Nicors (8 Ene 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Esa coalición solo se daría si el PSOE no consigue los apoyos necesarios por parte de UP, PNV, Bildu, etc, etc. El PP de Casado ya está muerto



Que pensarían los militantes del pp de esa situación. Darle apoyo al psoe para que saque su gobierno porque no le Dan con los apoyos de la izquierda radical y de independentistas? El problema es que Casado no está muerto y puede ser el gran traidor a España.


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que pensarían los militantes del pp de esa situación. Darle apoyo al psoe para que saque su gobierno porque no le Dan con los apoyos de la izquierda radical y de independentistas? El problema es que Casado no está muerto y puede ser el gran traidor a España.



Es muy lógico lo que dices pero imagínate que al votante pepero le cuentan que están en la disyuntiva de permitir un gobierno socialcomunistaseparatista-Españavaciadista o apelar al "PSOE sensato", poner como condición que Sánchez se largue, algún retoque por aquí y por allá y bueh, si encima da la casualidad de que "solo" solo hay que abstenerse y dejar que el PSOE caiga por sí solo... el votante pepero tragará, y si no traga, lo harán igual, al fin y al cabo son la Coca-Cola y la Pepsi del R78 y están en perpetua huida hacia adelante.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Básicamente el mismo que se hará esa pregunta acerca de los votantes de VOX en muy pocos años.

No hay mucha diferencia entre ambos votantes.


----------



## jpjp (8 Ene 2022)

Si lo mejor es hacer lo de Chile verdad darle el poder a los comunistas eso es lo que queréis los trevijaners.


----------



## Nicors (8 Ene 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> Es muy lógico lo que dices pero imagínate que al votante pepero le cuentan que están en la disyuntiva de permitir un gobierno socialcomunistaseparatista-Españavaciadista o apelar al "PSOE sensato", poner como condición que Sánchez se largue, algún retoque por aquí y por allá y bueh, si encima da la casualidad de que "solo" solo hay que abstenerse y dejar que el PSOE caiga por sí solo... el votante pepero tragará, y si no traga, lo harán igual, al fin y al cabo son la Coca-Cola y la Pepsi del R78 y están en perpetua huida hacia adelante.



Podría ocurrir. Un escenario próximo a las elecciones, en las que Sánchez maniobre y saque del gobierno a los de podemos y reniege de los radicales para salir como un tipo centrado ... En realidad ya lo está haciendo. 

Solo hay que ver la espectacular puesta en escena que ofreció en su discurso del comité federal, retransmitido en hora punta por tve con despliegue técnico solo equiparable a hollywood, (que contrasta cuando sacan a Ayuso, único plano, desenfocada, mala iluminación) en la que se reivindica socialdemócrata.

Sánchez no se irá y querrá 4 años más. Casado si puede que se vaya.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Yo les voto para que rabieis los fachas de mierd.


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

A Sánchez le faltará tiempo para cagarse en los pantalones e irse si se cumple ese rumor sobre la reducción de estimulos que el BCE sopesa implementar a partir de marzo


----------



## Lego. (8 Ene 2022)

VOX ya empata con la CUP en Gerona


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Ene 2022)

Cabe en un taxi..... Ja, ja, ja, ja...


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (8 Ene 2022)

La suma de PP+VOX dará absoluta en las próximas. Esto es ya evidente a día de hoy. Pero quién crea que eso significará un gran cambio puede sentarse a esperar.

Vox dará su apoyo a cambio de 4 chorradas, o PP pactará con PSOE, ya han hecho pactos del estilo a nivel menor, como Melilla. 

El cambio no va a venir a través del voto, cuanto antes aceptemos esto mejor.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (8 Ene 2022)

PutaSnchz dijo:


> A Sánchez le faltará tiempo para cagarse en los pantalones e irse si se cumple ese rumor sobre la reducción de estimulos que el BCE sopesa implementar a partir de marzo



Sánchez es un psicópata que quiere el poder por el poder. No se irá voluntariamente jamás. Hará lo que haga falta y traicionará a quien haya que traicionar. Es lo que hacen los psicópatas. Algo difícil de entender para los que no lo somos.


----------



## PutaSnchz (8 Ene 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Sánchez es un psicópata que quiere el poder por el poder. No se irá voluntariamente jamás. Hará lo que haga falta y traicionará a quien haya que traicionar. Es lo que hacen los psicópatas. Algo difícil de entender para los que no lo somos.



Es un psicópata que hará lo que le ordenen los que mandan. Lo apartarán cuando su imagen esté lo suficientemente quemada, tal y como han hecho con Iglesias y otros


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.



No me gusta.

Ganaría Sánchez.

Es grande, está en forma y juega sucio.


----------



## Evangelion (8 Ene 2022)

Increible las cuencas mineras asturleonesas el PSOE se carga su medio de vida y lucha contra su medio de vida, las codenan laparo a la despoblacion y la decadencia y les siguen votando en masa.
Seemjante nivel de borreguismo solo lo veo en los pueblos mineros de Teruel.


----------



## jeiper (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.


----------



## Rodal (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.



entra dos sale uno. La cúpula del trueno


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.



¿Qué tipo de estudios?

¿Políticas, estudios de género y ciencias sociales o psicología?

Ahora intenta buscar un desglose por tipo de carreras si existe, que lo dudo, porque TODOS sabemos que saldría.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Ene 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - BOOOOOOM Plan de Gobierno de Mariano Aurelio. Me votarías ???


Ley de Máximo 33% Gasto Público Ley déficit 0 SMi de 15.000 euros anuales Eliminación de impuestos de sucesiones y patrimonio Bajada IVA unico al 15%. Cesión a CCAA del 100% pudiendo subirlo o bajarlo. Corresponsabilidad fiscal Acabar con Cupo Vasco Eliminación de Autonomías Bajada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tails (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Barrios ricos


----------



## ppd (8 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Increible las cuencas mineras asturleonesas el PSOE se carga su medio de vida y lucha contra su medio de vida, las codenan laparo a la despoblacion y la decadencia y les siguen votando en masa.
> Seemjante nivel de borreguismo solo lo veo en los pueblos mineros de Teruel.



Paguitas amigo, son las paguitas. Bueno, en el caso de Asturias, pagotas.


----------



## ppd (8 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.



Sería interesante que esos votantes de Educación Superior se desglosara por carreras. Me encantaría ver como votan los de carreras de pinta y colorea y como votan los de carreras de verdad.


----------



## Kundalinii (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Esos son PSOE



Esos son todos excepto dos o 3


----------



## Evangelion (8 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.



Las facultades de sociologicas, politicas, periodismo, filosofia y demas carreras de pinta y colorea están plagadas de estudiantes rojeras....mucho de los cuales acaban con maravillosos doctorados en la sociologia de las hormigas rojas de Mozabinque.


----------



## jabalino (8 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo les voto para que rabieis los fachas de mierd.



Esta es la clase de retrasado que prefiere hundirse si con ello se hunden los demás. Además no se da cuenta que los que de verdad las van a pasar putas son los giliprogres diarreicos como el, los que hemos salido de Matrix nos defenderemos bastante mejor.


----------



## Tonicm (8 Ene 2022)

Quién cojones vota a Podemos aún?


----------



## iases (8 Ene 2022)

Ni en Euskadi, ni en Navarra ni en Cataluña


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



Pues anda que no hay paguicas beneficios y prebendas de todo tipo a minorías artificiales, y que en definitiva forman la columna vertebral de sus redes clientelares.


----------



## iases (8 Ene 2022)

No saben ni hacer una regla de tres , no sirven ni para llevar la comunidad de vecinos en un unifamiliar





__





Vox y energia nuclear.


https://gaceta.es/actualidad/la-ofensiva-de-vox-en-el-congreso-para-garantizar-la-soberania-energetica-de-espana-frente-a-la-obsesion-climatica-de-pp-y-psoe-20220104-1422/ "Esto significa que si EEUU quisiera producir toda su energía con fuentes renovables, habría que ocupar entre un 25% y un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2022)

Quedan dos años aún de Fraudez. No os hagáis demasiadas pajillas electorales.


----------



## iases (8 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Las facultades de sociologicas, politicas, periodismo, filosofia y demas carreras de pinta y colorea están plagadas de estudiantes rojeras....mucho de los cuales acaban con maravillosos doctorados en la sociologia de las hormigas rojas de Mozabinque.



Te recuerdo que abascal se supone que es de sociología, aunque nunca haya trabajado de ello.

Bueno ni de eso ni de ninguna otra cosa


----------



## iases (8 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.



No sería más civilizado que enseñaran el curriculum........... el que termina antes gana...... abascal presidente


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Ene 2022)

Putos progres, qué nos han traído al FASCIO


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Ene 2022)

Sigue habiendo bipartidismo: Vox vs la casta


----------



## Giordano Bruno (8 Ene 2022)

Tonicm dijo:


> Quién cojones vota a Podemos aún?



Quique Peinado,la Pedroche,Dani Mateo,Anabel Alonso,Paula Vázquez. ......si quieres sigo


----------



## ANS² (8 Ene 2022)

los que votan a Podemas, o son todos mujeres o no me explico qué clase de deficiencia deben tener


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay paguicas beneficios y prebendas de todo tipo a minorías artificiales, y que en definitiva forman la columna vertebral de sus redes clientelares.



Podemos no tiene redes clientelares. Esos son PSOE


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Podemos no tiene redes clientelares. Esos son PSOE



¿Cómo? ¿Estás de coña, verdad? ¿A qué te crees que se dedica el chuministerio de desigualdad y hembrismo, por ponerte un ejemplo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Pues en algún hay-untamiento el PP ya se lo ha regalado al p$%€ para no dárselo a Vox.


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Estás de coña, verdad? ¿A qué te crees que se dedica el chuministerio de desigualdad y hembrismo, por ponerte un ejemplo?



Pero ahí no hay un caladero de votos. Una red clientelar son los funcionarios para el PSOE o los trabajadores del campo para el PSOE en Andalucía.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (8 Ene 2022)

VOX sigue avanzando imparable.

Los progres se desesperan. Vaya granaco en el culo que les ha salido a los adalides del globalismo y la agenda 2030. Se pensaban que todo iba a ser un desfile militar y mira por dónde se van consumiendo mientras VOX crece sin parar.

Qué pronto vamos a tener un presidente de España digno con Don Santiago Abascal Conde y un Ministerio del Interior que tire de la manta del 11M con Don Javier Ortega-Smith o un Ministerio de Justicia con Doña Macarena Olona tumbando a las feminazis


----------



## Covaleda (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (9 Ene 2022)

Yo me voy a esperar a la batalla Macron - Zemmour.
Nos vamos a descojonar.
Ni los comunistas ni los socialistas, van a poder salvar a Macron el follaabuelas.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

A este ritmo, VOX puede ganar las elecciones.

Cuando VOX supere al PSOE en las urnas, abro un champagne caro.

Joder, Murcia y Madrid ya es casi todo verde.


----------



## Alf_ET (9 Ene 2022)

Electo Ivan Redondo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> los que votan a Podemas, o son todos mujeres o no me explico qué clase de deficiencia deben tener



A la peña le estan vendiendo dia si y dia tambien a la Tucan como una Margaret Tatcher de la izquierda, a pesar de que es una completa inutil, pero ya se sabe que hoy dia no necesitas demostrar competencia si tienes a todos los medios construyendote la imagen. Y a esto contribuye en gran gran medida el PSOE, que necesita de un Podemos que le de los votos suficientes para gobernar. 

Tu le preguntas a mucho idiota de Podemos y ya se piensa que con la Tucan el partido ya no tiene nada que ver con Iglesias y Monedero, en este pais las "reconstrucciones" pueden ser infinitas.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

Ni Vascongadas, Navarra, Cataluña, Cantabria... En Asturias solo un miniayuntamiento de la montaña.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ni Vascongadas, Navarra, Cataluña, Cantabria... En Asturias solo un miniayuntamiento de la montaña.



Las regiones mas pobres y estancadas como Extremadura, Asturias (cuya riqueza se basa en las jubilaciones de la mineria y el metal), castilla La Mancha y gran parte de Andalucia, se hunden en un bucle de izquierdas en que segun van siendo mas pobres, mas votan a la izquierda que los hace aun mas pobres.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> La suma de PP+VOX dará absoluta en las próximas. Esto es ya evidente a día de hoy. Pero quién crea que eso significará un gran cambio puede sentarse a esperar.
> 
> Vox dará su apoyo a cambio de 4 chorradas, o PP pactará con PSOE, ya han hecho pactos del estilo a nivel menor, como Melilla.
> 
> El cambio no va a venir a través del voto, cuanto antes aceptemos esto mejor.




Si VOX saca 80 escaños, como va de camino (o mas....), no se entendería un gobierno de coaliciaon PP-VOX. Y todavia esta por ver cual de los 2 gana.

Y la respuesta del PP....

Aun cabe la posibilidad de gobierno PP-PSOE apoyado por POTEMOS y nazionatas para que VOX no toque poder.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Ene 2022)

La buena noticia es que en Castilla-León, donde son las próximas elecciones, empieza a verdear.

La mala la de siempre, de Galicia a Cataluña hay una barrera infranqueable y ahí se rifan muchos escaños.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.




Fuente CIS y El Pais....    

No recuerdo la ultima vez que vi a un tio con estudios que vota PSOE


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

Si Vox es el partido con mas escaños, ya os digo que se unen el PP y Podemos si hace falta con tal de que no gobierne Vox.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Pues si ellos son los mongers, cómo serán el resto. Podemos es el partido cuyos votantes tienen el mayor nivel educativo, empatados con Cs.



Si te vas a una universidad media española y le preguntas a los chavales, la mayoria son de Podemos, vete a la sede del Santander, a un despacho de abogados, a una clinica privada medica, cuantos son de Podemos?.

Yo he sido universitario, y la universidad no te brinda inteligencia, te da un titulo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que en las próximas elecciones todo se resolviera en una pelea en el ring a tres asaltos entre los cabeza de lista.



Mejor en una jaula de MMA a un único asalto sin límite de tiempo y sin reglas.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si Vox es el partido con mas escaños, ya os digo que se unen el PP y Podemos si hace falta con tal de que no gobierne Vox.



De eso que no quepa duda.
En un hipotético escenario en el que Vox supere por un puñado de escaños al Pp, este iría derechito a Ferraz a pedir coalición. Sería dañino a corto plazo, cuatro años de apocalipsis, pero la cosa acabaría con la destrucción de los genoveses.


----------



## The5643ar (9 Ene 2022)

Próxima predicción:
Yolanda Díaz: Presidenta del Gobierno con los votos del PSOE y el PP.


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2022)

El PP es Galicia.

P.D. El cerco verde a Madrid Capital de todos aquellos trabajadores que la inmigracion, la delincuencia y los precios de la vivienda han expulsado de ella... Es increible.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El PP es Galicia.
> 
> P.D. El cerco verde a Madrid Capital de todos aquellos trabajadores que la inmigracion, la delincuencia y los precios de la vivienda han expulsado de ella... Es increible.



Todos escopeteros, pastores, labriegos, toreros, autónomos y otras gentes de mal vivir, según los progres.


----------



## birdland (9 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Que clase de monguer votaría a podemos hoy día?



cualquiera que vote progue o es subnormal o hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Osea que el psoe se pasa 4 años después del montaje de censura en gobierno con comunistas y apoyado por partidarios de eta e independentistas y luego el pp pactará con ellos sin problemas. No lo veo.
> Sería el fin de pp.



Y bolivarianos y adoradores de Yog-Sothoth.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Ene 2022)

Hasta hace poco Vox era silenciado o claramente minimizado en las encuestas. Ahora ya no. Creo que el fenómeno empieza a ser de tal magnitud que ya no puede esconderse.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> De eso que no quepa duda.
> En un hipotético escenario en el que Vox supere por un puñado de escaños al Pp, este iría derechito a Ferraz a pedir coalición. Sería dañino a corto plazo, cuatro años de apocalipsis, pero la cosa acabaría con la destrucción de los genoveses.




Sería divertido ver dos redes clienterales despellejandose por entrar a vivir de lo público , no hay red para dos partidos


----------



## acitisuJ (9 Ene 2022)

*El País pone a Vox entre 63 y 71 escaños*


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

Sí, sí, y practicantes de hechicería, al fuego con ellos.


----------



## Nicors (9 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *El País pone a Vox entre 63 y 71 escaños*



Si lo pone el país es que estamos cerca de 100... quedan 2 años, veremos donde estará Vox ... sino convoca antes acojonado Sánchez.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hasta hace poco Vox era silenciado o claramente minimizado en las encuestas. Ahora ya no. Creo que el fenómeno empieza a ser de tal magnitud que ya no puede esconderse.



El fenómeno empieza a ser de la magnitud que los operadores políticos deseen. En 2019, si las elecciones se celebraran hoy, Rivera presidente y tal.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> El fenómeno empieza a ser de la magnitud que los operadores políticos deseen. En 2019, si las elecciones se celebraran hoy, Rivera presidente y tal.



Es diferente, las élites veían con buenos ojos a Rivera, mientras que a Vox no quieren ni mentarlo. Patricia Botín invitó a tomar café a Abascal para limar asperezas y la relación salió aun mas deteriorada.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Es diferente, las élites veían con buenos ojos a Rivera, mientras que a Vox no quieren ni mentarlo. Patricia Botín invitó a tomar café a Abascal para limar asperezas y la relación salió aun mas deteriorada.



Si a las élites no les interesara, Vox no tendría un minuto de prensa. Aquí no hay movimientos "populares", hay sondeos previos y partidos creados para prometer y arramblar con los dineros de los incautos.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Si a las élites no les interesara, Vox no tendría un minuto de prensa. Aquí no hay movimientos "populares", hay sondeos previos y partidos creados para prometer y arramblar con los dineros de los incautos.



Las élites no pueden controlarlo todo, movimientos de estallido social de los que ha habido tantos a lo largo de la historia no se hubieran producido entonces.

Lo que si puede que se esté dando es un movimiento de cara de volverse mas amables hacia Vox dada la dimensión que está tomando el partido. Antes se veía como un pequeño partido disidente perfecto para que el NOM lo usara de diana-escupidera, pero como ven que suben y suben, les conviene llevarse bien con ellos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Ene 2022)

Viendo el mapa queda claro que el Partido Pusilánime aguanta mejor en los territorios donde llevan gobernando muchos años, como Galicia y Castilla la Vieja-León, por eso la causa de que Vox suba menos en éstas zonas es sin duda que el voto al PP es de tipo caciquil/qué-hay-de-lo-mío

El voto al PSOHEZ se limita cada vez más a zonas rurales (excepto Warcelona y cercanías) también por lo mismo....el bipartidismo turnante y los mecanismos que lo sostienen no son inventos de ahora de éstos gafapastas vanidosos tan resilientes....sino que se inventaron hace bastante tiempo


----------



## boreonáusico (9 Ene 2022)

VOX 76 escaños y 20,2%


----------



## rejon (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Si a las élites no les interesara, Vox no tendría un minuto de prensa. Aquí no hay movimientos "populares", hay sondeos previos y partidos creados para prometer y arramblar con los dineros de los incautos.



No es que vaya a quitar la razón en el fondo de lo que plantea. Pero todavía estoy buscando un periódico o digital que informe de VOX con cierta solvencia. Los medios que no le llaman turbofachas, apenas sacan noticias de VOX. Hay menos noticias de VOX (tercer partido de España) que de Podemos, Cs, Bildu o ERC. El último medio que deseché fue www.eldebate.com.

Actualmente sólo sigo www.vozpoluli.com, elliberal.com y e-noticies.com. No informan mucho, pero al menos no tengo que leer aquello de "el partido de ultraderecha...".

Si sabe usted de algún medio que saque por lo menos una notica de VOX al día y que no sea para llamarles turbofachas, estaría muy agradecido de que me dijera que medio es.


----------



## jpjp (9 Ene 2022)

boreonáusico dijo:


> VOX 76 escaños y 20,2%



Bien poco a poco pero siempre para arriba, hay que seguir sumando más escaños, bien por vox.


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

boreonáusico dijo:


> VOX 76 escaños y 20,2%



Curiosos el orden que usan en el twit.

Es más importante (lo ponen por encima) que suba Podemos que el récord en votos y escaños de VOX. Es más importante el mínimo del bipartidismo que el récord de VOX (reconozco que esto es discutible). Sólo ponen por debajo de VOX (para esconderlo?) la bajada de Más País.

Qué ya sabemos que Electomanía es progre, pero a mi me parece muy sintomático y la tónica habitual en cualquier medio.


----------



## rejon (9 Ene 2022)

Qué mal debe estar la situación para el PSOE y Podemos que hasta en la encuesta de Lo País dan una victoria del PP y Vox.


----------



## nate (9 Ene 2022)

UP sigue subiendo.

Cada vez hay más inmigrantes.

Hagan los cálculos.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> No es que vaya a quitar la razón en el fondo de lo que plantea. Pero todavía estoy buscando un periódico o digital que informe de VOX con cierta solvencia. Los medios que no le llaman turbofachas, apenas sacan noticias de VOX. Hay menos noticias de VOX (tercer partido de España) que de Podemos, Cs, Bildu o ERC. El último medio que deseché fue www.eldebate.com.
> 
> Actualmente sólo sigo www.vozpoluli.com, elliberal.com y e-noticies.com. No informan mucho, pero al menos no tengo que leer aquello de "el partido de ultraderecha...".
> 
> Si sabe usted de algún medio que saque por lo menos una notica de VOX al día y que no sea para llamarles turbofachas, estaría muy agradecido de que me dijera que medio es.



Pues " El Debate" es donde veo que más neutralmente trata a VOX , quizás un columnista en concreto.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si lo pone el país es que estamos cerca de 100... quedan 2 años, veremos donde estará Vox ... sino convoca antes acojonado Sánchez.




Es muy importante el panorama a nivel internacional por ejemplo la vuelta de Trump


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Pues " El Debate" es donde veo que más neutralmente trata a VOX , quizás un columnista en concreto.



Qué columnista?

Un columnista pudiera ser. Los columnistas dan su opinión personal. Pero las noticias del periódico? Son todas una loa a Casado... Por cada noticia de VOX hay 6 ó 7 de Casado y no estoy contando las noticias del resto de miembros de la PP.

Otra táctica que utilizan al dar noticias de VOX, es mezclar al PP en el titular y la noticia, para que no leas sólo de VOX.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> No es que vaya a quitar la razón en el fondo de lo que plantea. Pero todavía estoy buscando un periódico o digital que informe de VOX con cierta solvencia. Los medios que no le llaman turbofachas, apenas sacan noticias de VOX. Hay menos noticias de VOX (tercer partido de España) que de Podemos, Cs, Bildu o ERC. El último medio que deseché fue www.eldebate.com.
> 
> Actualmente sólo sigo www.vozpoluli.com, elliberal.com y e-noticies.com. No informan mucho, pero al menos no tengo que leer aquello de "el partido de ultraderecha...".
> 
> Si sabe usted de algún medio que saque por lo menos una notica de VOX al día y que no sea para llamarles turbofachas, estaría muy agradecido de que me dijera que medio es.



La extrema derecha tiene presencia en medios tradicionales, pero se mueve más por medios con apariencia artesanal, aunque con mucha pasta detrás, siguiendo el esquema que ha dado popularidad a Trump y a las teorías de la conspiración. Al final, las burbujas se pinchan. Y que son filofascistas, lo son, si no, no tendria Vox tanto tirón entre los filofascistas.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Las élites no pueden controlarlo todo, movimientos de estallido social de los que ha habido tantos a lo largo de la historia no se hubieran producido entonces.
> 
> Lo que si puede que se esté dando es un movimiento de cara de volverse mas amables hacia Vox dada la dimensión que está tomando el partido. Antes se veía como un pequeño partido disidente perfecto para que el NOM lo usara de diana-escupidera, pero como ven que suben y suben, les conviene llevarse bien con ellos.



Las élites ya no son tan identificables. Los campesinos sabían quién era el señor que los explotaba, dónde vivía y cuánta era la fuerza que tenían que aplicar para superar su defensa. Ahora nadie sabe quién es Steve Bannon, ni para quién trabaja ni exactamente qué es lo que pretende. No es difícil de saber, pero es más fácil culpar a los menas y a los rojos y yastá.


----------



## ppd (9 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> La extrema derecha tiene presencia en medios tradicionales, pero se mueve más por medios con apariencia artesanal, aunque con mucha pasta detrás, siguiendo el esquema que ha dado popularidad a Trump y a las teorías de la conspiración. Al final, las burbujas se pinchan. Y que son filofascistas, lo son, si no, no tendria Vox tanto tirón entre los filofascistas.



Qué medios artesanales son esos, puedes nombrarlos? Y ya que te pones, dime tb quién financia "con mucha pasta" esos medios.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (9 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Qué medios artesanales son esos, puedes nombrarlos? Y ya que te pones, dime tb quién financia "con mucha pasta" esos medios.



Hombre, cúrreselo, parece usted un jehovista ofendido.


----------



## ppd (10 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Hombre, cúrreselo, parece usted un jehovista ofendido.



Ya, claro...


----------



## Camaro SS (10 Ene 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Increible las cuencas mineras asturleonesas el PSOE se carga su medio de vida y lucha contra su medio de vida, las codenan laparo a la despoblacion y la decadencia y les siguen votando en masa.
> Seemjante nivel de borreguismo solo lo veo en los pueblos mineros de Teruel.



Su medio de vida es que el gobierno les pague con el esfuerzo de otros.


----------



## JmDt (10 Ene 2022)

iases dijo:


> Te recuerdo que abascal se supone que es de sociología, aunque nunca haya trabajado de ello.
> 
> Bueno ni de eso ni de ninguna otra cosa



Abascal:

No ha currado igual que el resto de lideres políticos.
Se ha jugado la vida con ETA el resto no se la ha jugado o coquetea con terroristas.
Aún no ha vendido a sus votantes el resto sí.
Por lo tanto mi opción es Abascal. Un nini como los demás que aún no ha traicionado, en lo fundamental a sus votantes.

Si tras tocar poder no cumple al Carrer, tal como como he hecho con rajoy tras tirar a la basura la absoluta de 2011 convalidando las payasadas de ZP.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Ya, claro...



Reacción de jehovista ofendido...


----------



## Decipher (10 Ene 2022)

¿Es Bildu el partido mayoritario en Etarralandia? Me parece que si, se han comido al PNV.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Ene 2022)

Desgraciadamente los rojos tienen la máquina que cuenta los votos.


----------



## todoayen (10 Ene 2022)

Y los jóvenes la de que remen sus putas madres.


----------



## Tonicm (15 Ene 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Quique Peinado,la Pedroche,Dani Mateo,Anabel Alonso,Paula Vázquez. ......si quieres sigo



Esos a la PSOE


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Ene 2022)

Tic Tac Tic Tac...

Tras años de rojerío, social-comunismo, inmigración, eco-terrorismo y feminazismo, éste destrozado país necesita un cambio radical.


----------



## Prophet (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Ene 2022)

pp y PSOE se duchan juntos.


----------

